# Sheba & Snickers



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's a pic of my two cats a few days after Snickers moved in last week (please overlook the clothes on the bed):


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

i Can't see the pic


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I wonder why you can't see it? When I posted it I could see it. Is anyone else having problems seeing it?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Weird. I couldn't see the picture at first, but I refreshed and it worked :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm glad it appears to be working now. I cleared all the cookies and temporary files off my system and looked again and it was there. I even went to my boss's computer to see if it showed up on his. (Of course he wasn't here at the time).

Please let me know if anyone continues to have problems.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

uploaded it to a new host...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

That's so WEIRD! I saw it earlier and now its gone. *Thanks for uploading **to a new host and reposting for me*. What host do you use? It really burns me up that imagestation is preventing this. All my pics are on imagestation.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

redX i seem to have that problem with most imagestation links tho.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

i use http://www.imageshack.us its free and always works...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I moved it to a new site. Can everyone see it now?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are so beautiful! I love their names.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks! I think of them as my "Tabby Terrors"!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Awwww....so cute!!!


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

what beautiful grey tabbies, which one's which?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

YEP I SEE IT NOW


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I can't see it either... due to all the CLOTHES on the bed! Hahahaha kidding!

They're very cute -smile-


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They look like twins! So special sitting together that way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Snickers is on the left and Sheba is on the right. 

Tanyuh - you should see the floor at the foot of the bed...it looks like a dresser exploded everywhere. My husband has too many clothes and not enough room for them.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

ioana said:


> They look like twins! So special sitting together that way!


I was just about to say the same thing! Except one looks a little bigger than the other but anyways my room is a big big mess right now. It looks like a tornado hit it and I can't walk thru without stepping on something. Sigh.... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a hard time telling them apart if I see them from behind (now that Snickers is fixed @@ ). They have different colored collars and that's how I tell them apart from behind.

Sheba is bigger than Snickers, she outweighs him by 3 or 4 pounds. I'm hoping that he'll catch up to her now that he's an inside cat and spoiled rotten!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They are so cute!


----------

